# MySQL Simulation für Android App



## Javandroid (31. Mrz 2014)

Hallo,

Ich bin ein Programmier-Neuling. Beschäftige mich gerade viel mit Android, Java, MySQL und Webprogrammierung und arbeite mich dort ein.

Eine Test Website habe Ich auf die Beine gestellt mit der Ich Daten in einer MySQL-Datenbank ablegen kann. Die kann Ich auch ohne Probleme testen mit xampp und es funktioniert ohne Probleme. Soweit so gut. Nun möchte Ich gerne eine App programmieren mit der Ich auf GENAU DIE GLEICHEN Inhalte aus der gleichen MySQL-Datenbank zugreifen kann. Hier komme Ich nicht weiter.
Wie kann Ich denn für die App eine bzw. DIE MySQL-Datenbank simulieren wie Ich es via xampp für einer Website mache?

Ich hoffe Ich habe das verständlich beschrieben und dass mir jemand helfen kann.
Vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## dzim (1. Apr 2014)

Häh? Nein, so wirklich klar war es dann leider doch nicht.

Es kommt jetzt aber einfach darauf an, was du willst: Sollen die Daten auschliesslich im Netz gespeichert werden? Dann wirst du am einfachsten auf Web-Server-Seite einen REST-Service (o.ä.) implementieren, den du über HTTP-GET (hole Daten vom Server) und HTTP-POST (Schreibe Daten...), u.s.w. (hier mal durchlesen, wofür REST so steht) ansprechen kannst. Dann musst du nur auf Android Seite mit den Klassen aus dem Paket "org.apache.http.*" auf die Services zugreifen.
Wenn du Die Daten aber auch lokal speichern willst (wenn z.B. keine Internetverbindung besteht), dann musst du in der App eine SQLite-Datenbank einrichten. Lars Vogel beschreibt das in seinen Tutorials gut, ich gehe darauf jetzt nicht näher ein ( Eclipse, Android and Java training and support ). Bei der ersten Variante solltest du dir Gedanken über Sicherheit machen (du öffnest ja quasi ein Scheunentor ins Netz). Beim Zweiten musst du dir Gedanken über die Datenbank machen und vielleicht auch über die Synchronisation mit dem Web-Server... Alles nicht unbedingt trivial für einen Anfänger. Bleib vielleicht erst einmal aussschliesslich auf App-Seite, bevor du den Server hinzuziehst...


----------



## Javandroid (1. Apr 2014)

Super Seite, vielen Dank. Werde mich da einarbeiten.
Fall sIch dann noch fragen habe melde Ich mich einfach nochmal.


----------

